# Recommendations for selling LSE shares from Australia?



## Smilie (20 June 2013)

Looking for recommendations and experiences for selling LSE shares from Aus (one-offs rather than continuous trading)?  I'm currently being sent in circles from my UK bank who can't do it as I'm non-UK resident, and my Aus bank who don't have an international trading desk.

I've heard of CMC (who say they can't do it), IB (who were pretty hopeless when I called them) and Commsec (who are apparently expensive).  

Any pointers very gratefully received.


----------



## OZ Trade (9 August 2013)

Smilie said:


> Looking for recommendations and experiences for selling LSE shares from Aus (one-offs rather than continuous trading)?  I'm currently being sent in circles from my UK bank who can't do it as I'm non-UK resident, and my Aus bank who don't have an international trading desk.
> 
> I've heard of CMC (who say they can't do it), IB (who were pretty hopeless when I called them) and Commsec (who are apparently expensive).
> 
> Any pointers very gratefully received.




With IB you do that with ease..  all you need do is check the trade permissions for the UK in your trade configuration and you are ready to go.. if you need market data to get the best entry/exit then you can get it by the month for only a few pound..

If you are short selling you'll need a margin account.. if you are talking about liquidating existing holding you will need to transfer them to your IB account then sell away..


----------

